# BITTE LESEN - Darum gehts in diesem Forum!



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo wissbegierige und informierte Community,*

da vermehrt Tipps, Hilfen und Guides in den Foren auftauchen und diese leider des Öfteren zwischen den anderen spannenden Beiträgen untergehen - und wir nicht Alle zu Sticky-Threads machen können - haben wir dieses Guide-Forum eingerichtet. 

_Hier ein paar Fragen und Antworten zu diesem Forum und den zugehörigen Unter-Foren:
_
*A - **Was gehört hier eigentlich her?*
*B - **Welche Unterforen gibt es und was kommt da rein?*
*C -* *Wann werden Beiträge in diesem Forum entfernt?*
_
_*A - **Frage: 
Was gehört hier eigentlich her?

**A - **Antwort:*
1. Eure Tipps und Guides. Alles was Euren mitspielern hilft in Warhammer Online weiter zu kommen. Das aber möglichst umfangreich bzw. vollständig. :-)*
*2. Bitte posted keine Links zu externen Guides - kopiert Eure Texte hier ins Forum, aber auch nur, wenn der Guide von Euch verfasst oder umgeschrieben wurde. Mit externen Links und dem zusätzlich notwendigen Geklicke verliert Ihr schnell die Übersicht. 
3. Posted bitte NUR deutsche Guides. Nicht jeder WAR-Spieler und/oder buffed-Benutzer ist der englischen Sprache mächtig.
_
_*B - **Frage: 
Welche Unterforen gibt es und was kommt da rein?

**B - **Antwort:**
1. Allgemeine Guides
*In dieses Forum verschieben die Admins und Moderatoren sinnvolle, informative und vor allem umfangreiche Beiträge zu allgemeinen WoW-Guides, wie beispielsweise Listen zu den täglichen Quests, oder Guides zum schnellen Goldfarmen. 

*2. Karrieren-Guides
*Dieses Forum steht unter dem Topic "Learn to play your class n00b!" - Eure Tipps und Guides zum perfekten Spiel mit den WAR-Karrieren sind also gefragt. Damit sind elementare, möglichst umfangreiche(!) Guides gemeint, die Euren Mitspielern auch wirklich weiterhelfen. Bitte postet keine Einzeiler Marke "Gobbo-Schamanen benötigen als Heiler viel Willenskraft." oder andere, vielleicht hilfreiche aber nur sehr magere Ergüße - das Löschen wir wieder.
*
3. Instanz-Guides
*Eure Instanz-/ bzw. Boss-Taktiken sind hier gern gesehen. 

*4. RvR-Guides*
Ihr habt Tipps und Taktiken zum RvR in WAR? Ihr wisst, wie man in Rekordzeit das Tor'Anroc gewinnt, oder wie die Hauptstadt der gegnerischen Fraktion am schnellsten eingenommen ist? Dann schreibt Eure Tipps in dieses Forum, was im Gegensatz zu den anderen Guide-Foren auch gern Kurztipps sein dürfen. ;-)

*C - *_*Frage: 
*__*Wann werden Beiträge in diesem Forum entfernt?*_

*C - **Antwort:*
Ja - um die Übersicht zu bewahren, werden sämtliche Off-Topics, also Beiträge die rein garnichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben entfernt. Außerdem löschen wir vermeindliche "Kritiken", wie beispielsweise "Das ist alles bullshit du n00b - das geht anders." zu Beiträgen anderer Mitglieder. Die bessere Variante ist hier beispielsweise: "Ich habe da einen anderen Vorschlag".

*Gelöscht werden:*

- Flamereien
- Off-Topics
- Beiträge die aus Off-Topics bestehen
- Topics/Beiträge die nur aus Großbuchstaben bestehen
- Sehr kurze, bzw. nicht hilfreiche Guides (Ausnahme: RvR-Forum)
Viel Spaß :-)


----------

